# New Puppy!



## ktb6229 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Everyone! I brought my new/and first chi. home last Monday. I just was able to upload some pics of him! I am still undecided on a name. Either Brody or Carter.


----------



## Intrepia (Nov 11, 2009)

He is SO precious!  I love his colors.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

oh what a sweetie!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww what a cutie pie!!
Congrats!!


----------



## ktb6229 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! Those pics arent that great, their from my phone. Our other dog, Juan Carlos sure enjoys him!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How sweet!!! I have a Brody! Great name. 

Is your other dog a Min Pin? Or a Chi? Hard to tell just by the angle of the pic. 

Brodysmom


----------



## ktb6229 (Oct 24, 2009)

Brodysmom, aw! your Brody is so cute!! Especially with that sweater in your sig. picture!!! (i love black/tan doggies!) That is my roomates dog, Juan Carlos. Hes a miniature pinscher/pomeranian, but looks more min pin . He often gets confused for a chihuahua! Or he did, before he started packing on some lbs!!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Aww your pup is sooo adorable


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

congrats on your new pup. I would name him Carter and I love your min pin


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

He's beautiful! My vote is for Brody.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

He is a-dor-a-ble! That sweet little face! If you haven't already chosen one, I vote for Carter (because I do have an obsession with the backstreet boys...lol).


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

eee he is adorable! congratulations.
I vote Carter  xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i dont see any pom in him LOL! very cute chi though  hmmm he doesn't look like either a carter or a brody...


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Carter!  He's a doll.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Carter and Carlos might get confusing. So, I vote Brody. 
He is such a little doll!


----------



## otterbaby123 (Jul 22, 2009)

hes so adorable. 
i vote carter


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Cute stuff!  My vote is with Carter  

Nick Carter of the backstreet boys IS gorgeous but thats not why my vote sways that way lol ;-)


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

He is so adorable, I vote for Brody, that's a neat name.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hee hee, there are a lot of Brody lovers on here.  Me too.

And if he's lazy you can call him Brode the Toad like we do here. ha. 

Here's my boy since you are new and might not have seen him before....










Brodysmom


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Such a cutie! x


----------



## Annie742 (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww to cute! I love his color. I also love the name Carter


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Awwww soo cute  x


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Aw hes so cute! I think he kind of looks like a lil Carter! Congrats


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

aww he is SOOO gorgeous!! what a lil cutie xx


----------



## ktb6229 (Oct 24, 2009)

Brodysmom- Brode the Toad.....so cute! your little guy is absolutely adorable, love those colors

Yeah I dont think he looks much like a carter or brody as well. I like both names. Carter...is not flowing out of my mouth right, for some reason... and Brody I love, but found out a friend of mine (kind of haha) just naed her dog that...
I think I'm kinda settling on the name bc its been a week! 

Thanks everyone, all your guys doggies are soo soo soo adorable!!


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

Omg... he is sooooo cute!! <3 Congrats on your new Chi baby!


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Super cutie!! You're very lucky..congrats


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

ooo thats a cutie!! love him.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

He looks like a mini Border Collie, lovely colour 

x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

WOW! I would be insulted if someone said my chi looked like a border collie.

Congrats! What a pumpkin!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Aww, he is an absolute doll!!! Nothing cuter in this world than a chi puppy


----------



## pooch lady (Sep 5, 2009)

*So Precious!!*


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What a little angel!!!! Very sweet face


----------

